# Back when I was in the service..



## YinYang (Jul 16, 2009)

I got to play with firearms.


----------



## Archangel M (Jul 16, 2009)

One of the old "green card" generation too I see...very nice.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 16, 2009)

I made the world safe for Democracy.  And got a good tan.





Circa 1981, Marine Corps Air Ground Combat Center, Camp Wilson, Twenty-Nine Palms, California.


----------



## YinYang (Jul 16, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> One of the old "green card" generation too I see...very nice.


_What are they now (if not green)?_  Ive been out (medically retired) for over 5 years now.


----------



## Archangel M (Jul 16, 2009)

White with a photo, computer chip and bar code.....not to mention, the whole beret thing and it's ACU's now instead of BDU's.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 16, 2009)

And transitioning to M4s instead of M16s


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 16, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> White with a photo, computer chip and bar code.....not to mention, the whole beret thing and it's ACU's now instead of BDU's.



Hehehe, we ate C-Rats and wore Sateens instead of camouflage utilities (in boot camp).  We went to rip-stop poplin cammies after boot camp, and woodland pattern (with Elvis collars) after I deployed to the fleet.  We had no Hummers, no MRE's, and we carried the Colt 1911A1, just as God intended.


----------



## YinYang (Jul 16, 2009)

My first 4 years in the Infantry, I was a 60 gunner.  And I was issued a 1911 to take to the field with me.  Now _that_...  was a weapon!  (Both the 60 and the 1911! HA HA)

Andrew


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 16, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Hehehe, we ate C-Rats and wore Sateens instead of camouflage utilities (in boot camp). We went to rip-stop poplin cammies after boot camp, and woodland pattern (with Elvis collars) after I deployed to the fleet. We had no Hummers, no MRE's, and we carried the Colt 1911A1, just as God intended.


 

You entered your USMC cervice just as Olive drab was giving way to the old 4 color woodland; by the time we in the MA State Guard were stood down, we were the last people in MA connected in any way with the Army/Nat'l Guard to still be wearing the "salad suits".

Just an interesting observation that Both our uniforms are vintage now.


----------



## crushing (Jul 16, 2009)

What the heck, I'll throw a picture on too.

View attachment 11105

1991, Body at Log Base Echo, Mind at Home for the moment


----------



## Bikewr (Jul 25, 2009)

I'll go back a ways....  I enlisted in 1964, cleverly being discharged just before "Nam" got really hot.

I was a medic, and issued an M1911.  The standard infantry rifle in Germany was the M-14, we also had the M14E2 full-auto version, the M-60 Machine gun, the M-79 grenade launcher, etc.
Anti-armor weapons included the LAW (the throw-away bazooka) and the 90mm shoulder-fired recoilless rifle.
A the company level, we had the jeep-mounted 105 (or was it 106?) mm recoilless.
Our standard transport (being "mechanized" infantry) was the M113 APC, but we had plenty of jeeps and were just transitioning to the M151.
Our medic jeep had been built the year I was born, 1946, and was on it's third engine!
Our job (we were told) was to slow down the Russians if they came across the border....


----------

